# Complex Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mjh36 (Nov 20, 2020)

You're putting up some great designs. +1 for the switch not being on the side!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 21, 2020)

mjh36 said:


> You're putting up some great designs. +1 for the switch not being on the side!


As per Layout by PedalPCB:








						Complex Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Friedman Smallbox Overdrive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Thewoodenone (Dec 12, 2020)

Any BOM for this now that the PCB has been released?


----------



## Robert (Dec 13, 2020)

1      10R  
5      2K2  
1       3K3  
1      4K7  
3       10K  
2      20K  
9       22K  
2       27K  
2       33K  
1        39K  
1       47K  
1       100K
1       220K
1       330K
2       470K
1        1M  

2     47p  
2     220p
1     470p
1     1n  
1     2n2  
1     4n7  
3     10n  
2     22n  
1     47n  
5     100n
2     220n
3     22u  
1     47u  

4     1N4148
1     1N5817

4     TL072

4     3mm RED  

1     SPDT ON/ON

1     A50K
1     A1M  
1     C10K
1     B100K
1     A100K
1     C100K


----------



## ALPCDMD (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello! First time post here. I finished populating the board by following the values on it but it doesn’t have the potentiometer values. When will the build instructions be available? Thanks.


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 22, 2020)

ALPCDMD said:


> Hello! First time post here. I finished populating the board by following the values on it but it doesn’t have the potentiometer values. When will the build instructions be available? Thanks.


You'll see the values on the other side of the PCB.


----------



## ALPCDMD (Dec 22, 2020)

Okay thanks!


----------

